# [SOLVED] I had an DELL inspiron 1525 WiFi with Windows Vista Home premium.



## seenuguddu (Feb 27, 2009)

I have an DELL inspiron 1525 with Windows Vista Home premium.

i have taken a Broadband WifFi Connection .i had two laptop in the house work fine with connection so there is nothing wrong with the internet connection it must be the laptop because the one Laptop is working fine(HP) and other got the problem with wifi connectin(DELL) ......

it works with wired connection .. when i disabled the connection it shows that in the taskbar(Icon) says is connected to .... but does not have access to the internet -

I then clicked on diagnose the problem but it doesnt resolve..

The two laptop in the house work fine so there is nothing wrong with the internet connection it must be the laptop. thought it was a bit weird how it randomly stopped working though. Could this be a virus or is there a way to fix it! I need help!!! :-(

i had kaspersky Internet AntiVirus

and i have checked everything in Modemm.... but nothing....

Is it need to formate that....? is that solutionnnnn...?
one more thing is when ipconfig in cmd command .. with Wifi ... Default Gateway shows nothing
Plz help me outof this

Thanks in Advance


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: I had an DELL inspiron 1525 WiFi with Windows Vista Home premium.*

When in wireless and you enter IPCONFIG.. what do you get?

Check in DEVICE MANAGER... expand network adapters, wireless card/controller should be there without any yellow marks. 

Still in DEVICE MANAGER... look for UNKNOWN devices or those that have red or yellow marks on them.


----------



## seenuguddu (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: I had an DELL inspiron 1525 WiFi with Windows Vista Home premium.*

yeah, when i disconnect the connection wired.. it shows..

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6435:8281:d033:20c9%12
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.4
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

when i connect the wire

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6435:8281:d033:20c9%12
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.4
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b8bd:4b75:d7b:4c5f%11
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.7
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

nothing shows .. like red or yellow marks in Device Manager


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: I had an DELL inspiron 1525 WiFi with Windows Vista Home premium.*

Try to unplug the ethernet cable first. Run IPCONFIG /RELEASE and then IPCONFIG /RENEW... now do IPCONFIG. It should show details for wireless connection. If the same like the one you posted before, open Network Connections... right-click on the Wireless connection, select Properties. Highlight TCP/IP and click on the Properties button... You will two tabs there (General tab and Alternate configuration tab)... make sure all parameters are set to Automatic. On the General tab click on ADVANCED button, on each of the tabs, make a screen shot so we will have an idea of the setup...


----------



## seenuguddu (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: I had an DELL inspiron 1525 WiFi with Windows Vista Home premium.*



TriggerFinger said:


> Try to unplug the ethernet cable first. ...


do u mean that to modem to Switch offf

if it is 

Windows IP Configuration

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :


C:\Windows\System32>ipconfig/release
The requested operation requires elevation.

C:\Windows\System32>ipconfig/renew

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Wireless Network Connection while it has its me
dia disconnected.
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media di
sconnected.

C:\Windows\System32>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: I had an DELL inspiron 1525 WiFi with Windows Vista Home premium.*

No. Just remove the ethernet cable from the computer... connect via wireless only.


----------



## seenuguddu (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: I had an DELL inspiron 1525 WiFi with Windows Vista Home premium.*



TriggerFinger said:


> No. Just remove the ethernet cable from the computer... connect via wireless only.



hai TriggerFinger,
check the attachment.....and i have taken printout.. plz let me know....

i am just trying to attach the Doc but it cant... soo i Zipped and attaching that...

waiting for u r reply


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: I had an DELL inspiron 1525 WiFi with Windows Vista Home premium.*

Are you using IPv6? Try to get info for IPv4.


----------



## seenuguddu (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: I had an DELL inspiron 1525 WiFi with Windows Vista Home premium.*



TriggerFinger said:


> Are you using IPv6? Try to get info for IPv4.


i have taken the print abt the ip6 and ip4 inthe attachment... if any thing else .. plz let me know in detail .. thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: I had an DELL inspiron 1525 WiFi with Windows Vista Home premium.*

My apologies... I see it now.

UPDATE:

In IPv4 under GENERAL TAB, change all to AUTOMATIC. In ADVANCED and under IP Settings, remove the entry in IP addresses. Do the same in the DNS tab (remove all entries under DNS server addresses).


----------



## seenuguddu (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: I had an DELL inspiron 1525 WiFi with Windows Vista Home premium.*



TriggerFinger said:


> My apologies... I see it now.


No Mention.. Thanksss


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: I had an DELL inspiron 1525 WiFi with Windows Vista Home premium.*

See my previous reply... do the action items and reboot.


----------



## seenuguddu (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: I had an DELL inspiron 1525 WiFi with Windows Vista Home premium.*



TriggerFinger said:


> See my previous reply... do the action items and reboot.


hai senior ,

i am completely new to this.. would u plz tell me in detailll..... wat to do


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: I had an DELL inspiron 1525 WiFi with Windows Vista Home premium.*

I think I already did in my reply... those are the steps that you should follow. Still complicated? See my attached document... follow the steps in my previous post. After doing the steps, reboot the computer.


----------



## seenuguddu (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: I had an DELL inspiron 1525 WiFi with Windows Vista Home premium.*



TriggerFinger said:


> My apologies... I see it now.
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> In IPv4 under GENERAL TAB, change all to AUTOMATIC. In ADVANCED and under IP Settings, remove the entry in IP addresses. Do the same in the DNS tab (remove all entries under DNS server addresses).


i didnt check this.. i will let u know... Thanks


----------



## seenuguddu (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: I had an DELL inspiron 1525 WiFi with Windows Vista Home premium.*



> yeah fine Thanks its workingggg......ray:


again problem reraises



> Remove entries (as encircled in red in the attached image) in the IPv4 configuration..


i check this and let u know... Thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: I had an DELL inspiron 1525 WiFi with Windows Vista Home premium.*

Remove entries (as encircled in red in the attached image) in the IPv4 configuration..


----------



## seenuguddu (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: I had an DELL inspiron 1525 WiFi with Windows Vista Home premium.*

Yeah i have done ..

sooo what u want me to do noww..................

whether its work with cable ...

some time with out the cable it works fine and disconect....

if any other things to do plz let me know


Thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: I had an DELL inspiron 1525 WiFi with Windows Vista Home premium.*

Reboot and see if your wireless connection works...


----------



## seenuguddu (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: I had an DELL inspiron 1525 WiFi with Windows Vista Home premium.*

yeah works fine..... Thanks a lot...

one small question... 

this is the problem which i have got

who has to resolve this issue from Dell Lap or BroadBand Service Provider(WIFI)

i called up the Dell service provider they said that u have to formate the system ...... tht is the problem with BroadBand Service Provider(WIFI) or get the default gateway.... cant he get the default gateway by putting the cable(through cable its working fine)

BroadBand Service Provider(WIFI) saying that issue is Dell wireless card soo contact Dell service provider....

wat u will sayyyy

once more thanks alooootttttttttttttttttttt :4-clap:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: I had an DELL inspiron 1525 WiFi with Windows Vista Home premium.*

I do not seem to understand what you are trying to ask me but I will try to answer.. correct me if I am wrong...

Basically you want to know who will help you if you have this problem again, is it DELL or the broadband provider? I think both should know how to fix or help you with this... but I think it is more logical if you call your broadband provider first.

I do not know how it works in your place but here in our place, if I have a problem with my broadband or internet connection, I call my broadband provider first. They guide me what to check on the connections and on the configurations on my computer and on the broadband modem/router. Most of the time, it gets resolved. During the times that my broadband provider cannot solve it and they do not know what to do next, they tell me that the problem could be with the computer. That is the time, I call HP or DELL.

I hope I answered your question well...


----------



## seenuguddu (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah .. u got my question... thanks...

but the Dell service people has to resolve this issue right ....ok

i notice that some times the internet connection is dropping and regaining

why its happing like this ?

Thanks


----------



## seenuguddu (Feb 27, 2009)

seenuguddu said:


> yeah .. u got my question... thanks...
> 
> but the Dell service people has to resolve this issue right ....ok
> 
> ...


hai TriggerFinger
waiting for ur reply


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Does it happen in both wireless and wired connection? If yes, may be your broadband provider has problems with their servers. Ask them as they can help you with that now.


----------



## seenuguddu (Feb 27, 2009)

TriggerFinger said:


> Does it happen in both wireless and wired connection? If yes, may be your broadband provider has problems with their servers. Ask them as they can help you with that now.


i didnt check that ... i will check that and let u know


----------

